
When does it make sense to offer subscription plans for power customers? - vamsinator
Hi all<p>My company offers deliveries on a 1 by 1 basis, I&#x27;m investigating wether it&#x27;s worth offering unlimited purchases for frequent customers similar to Amazon Prime.<p>2 objectives:<p>1. Better customer experience
2. Bringing forward cash flow.<p>Any suggestions on what kind of threshold is optimal ?
======
brudgers
Your company probably doesn't have the same economic qualities as Amazon.

Why not offer a discount for prepaid purchase of deliveries in bulk?

For example 10 for the price of 8.

Keep in mind that Amazon can show whatever price it wants to customers with
Prime membership. And the nominal cost of delivering the digital benefits that
come with Prime is close to zero...Amazon already has a lot of additional
infrastructure under their control.

Good luck.

